# Calcium Gluconate Treatment



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Quick question for you experienced ones... I have searched this forum and all the relevant posts are a decade old and the referencing links are expired 

I've got a small pumilio Punta Laurel right at 3 months oow which is showing signs of calcium deficiency (seizures when startled, stretched hind legs, then fine after a couple min). For some reason, this morph won't take melanos yet, even though I have some El Dorados a couple days oow that I see eating FFs. So, I've tried dusting springtails for them a couple times, but want to take further measures to ensure they're getting the calcium.

I just added some calcium bearing/enriched clay substrate in their growout (I've got 2 more froglets not showing any signs) and purchased some Calcium Gluconate 23% that I diluted to a 1:10 mixture solution. I plan to do the droplets on its back method, and I'm wondering how often and how much? All the old reference links on DB are expired so I haven't found any answers to the frequency of this approach. Or, is a soak decisively better?

Any answers and/or further advice is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

One drop daily until symptoms stop. If you can't monitor behavior that much, do it for a week and see if that helps. I sometimes do a few drops to cover the whole back of the frog but one or two should be enough for a baby Pum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

